# rabbit hunting sunday



## crappies4ever (May 21, 2005)

the rabbits were out pretty good but the dogs had a very hard time in knee deep snow everywehere. we just used them as flushing dogs and the snow was too deep for the rabbits to run very fast only got w though they were close to their holes and didn't run much. very very rough hunting i was wore out walking throough all that deep snow.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I wanted to get my boy out but did not get a chance. I don't have a dog but I thought we would have been able to jump some tight sitting bunnies.

I am curious as to what part of the state you were hunting with knee deep snow? I am in central Ohio and we have a snowcover but it is only about 4-6" with only the top 1-2" being soft.


----------



## crappies4ever (May 21, 2005)

we hunt around springfield in a christmas tree farm and it had drifted terrible between the rows of trees.


----------



## JCS (Apr 14, 2004)

i took my pups out to salt fork sunday. there was no snow on the south facing hill sides and maybe an inch on the others. only got one going and they smoked it. scenting conditions must have been just right. made for a good meal tonight.


----------



## crappies4ever (May 21, 2005)

yeah it is perfect with the ground wet but not totally snow coverd them bunnies leave a great scent trail with wet feet. my dogs had snow in their noses all day sunday. hopefully some if will melt off later this week.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I think the end of the week will be perfect bunny hunting. You will have a moist snow surface, snow cover to make them show up, and a bit warmer weather to get them out and moving.


----------



## crappies4ever (May 21, 2005)

i sure hope ur rite i don't want to spend all of my xmas shutdown not being able to chase them bunnies LOL, cause if it warms up like theysay it might won't even be able to ice fish.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

With the cold temps we have had I think we will be okay for the ice fishing as well unless we get a lot of rain. I would say one way or another you will be able to find some fun.


----------



## crappies4ever (May 21, 2005)

i sure hope ur right or i might just have to go and find a card game somewhre always looking for something enjoyable.


----------



## catmaster (Nov 3, 2005)

i went rabbit hunting in an area behind my house. and before rabbit season there were tons of them. but went rabbit came in i only found one rabbit.


----------

